# Pestilence smoldering reaper voice not working



## Barbs225 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi all! I have a pestilence smoldering reaper prop, used 1 year worked great. Last year the voice died, took the box apart today and the sound is very faint from the speaker. All the wires look on tact and the volume is max
Any ideas to the problem?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The sound chips on many props are very low power. Could be the amplifier circuit has failed. If you know some basic wiring you could attach a 1/8" jack to the speaker wires and plug in a set of small computer speakers.


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

I've had a couple of Spirit props lose their voice. The cause was a blown transistor that was driving the speaker. The props weren't Pestilence, but perhaps that's the issue you're facing. Start at the speaker wires and trace your way back to the main circuit board. There should be a transistor along the path. Check the solder to make sure it is soldered in properly. I think mine got hot during operation. Anyway, I desoldered it and replaced it with another transistor. When I did, everything worked great. 

It's a long shot as there could be a number of things that are causing your problem. 

- Fist


----------



## Barbs225 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm not technically challenged enough to work on this myself lol thank you for the advice!


----------



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)

It's because of his volume dial, it literally rots out. I had 0 audio coming from him last week so I ripped the volume dial out and soldered a bridge to keep it always on and loud and now it's good as new. I also put a much louder speaker in there since I was digging around.


----------



## eggnog1220 (Feb 7, 2017)

*Pestilence Circuit Board*

How did you bridge the volume control to be exact? I have the same issue and want to install a louder speaker. There's too much noise outside to hear Pestilence speaking clearly.


----------

